
Eddystone Web Bluetooth - zurfyx
https://github.com/zurfyx/eddystone-web-bluetooth
======
zurfyx
Hey! I wrote this library[0] as a part of Google Summer of Code 2017 @
Physical Web organization. I found no easy way of integrating (reading &
writing URLs) my browsed-based app[1] with Eddyson. While there are official
libraries for both iOS and Android, I found none for Eddyson.

So I thought this could be an opportunity to dig into the Physical Web
specifications[2], to build something easy to use for us (web developers <3)
since Web Bluetooth is getting more and more popular.

Looking forward to your feedback! =D

PS: Special thanks to @beaufortfrancois for the super useful source code of
the default Physical Web Eddystone config URL[3].

[0] [https://www.npmjs.com/package/eddystone-web-
bluetooth](https://www.npmjs.com/package/eddystone-web-bluetooth)

[1] [https://github.com/zurfyx/memories](https://github.com/zurfyx/memories)

[2] [https://github.com/beaufortfrancois/sandbox/tree/gh-
pages/we...](https://github.com/beaufortfrancois/sandbox/tree/gh-pages/web-
bluetooth/eddystone-url-config)

[3] [https://github.com/beaufortfrancois/sandbox/blob/gh-
pages/we...](https://github.com/beaufortfrancois/sandbox/blob/gh-pages/web-
bluetooth/eddystone-url-config/app.js)

